# MK6 Golf Foglights Question



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

In my 2012 VW Golf 'Match' I'm struggling to find the fog lights (not that I have really had to use them so far apart from the other morning.)

I've read the manual & IMO it doesn't really make sense or answer my question as to how to switch on/off the foglights. From my understanding it says something about switching the knob back & forth next to the lights (which would be the knob that I've highlighted in the red circle??) but when I do that nothing happens. 

Now I know that front fog lights were an optional extra but I don't have them fitted but at least thought that I'd have a rear one as standard?

Can any other owners shed light on this please (particularly DW58 - my Golf buddy!  )

Cheers


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Try pulling out the light on/off switch. Left is off, right is on and pull it out turns on the fogs.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep with the lights on pull the headlight switch out. Yours looks like it only has rear fogs so you only need to pull it once. For front and rear you would pull it twice, once or front and again for rear.

The bit you have circled is the height adjustment on the front headlights and the instrument dimming


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You can see on the headlight switch the foglight symbol on the bottom left, on my Scirocco you turn the switch all the way to the right then pull it out once, you cant use the fogs in Auto mode on mine, i will check the wifes Tiguan later to see how that works as it has front and rear fogs (mine has DRL's on the front).


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's right, turn the lights on then pull the knob out towards you and then turn to the right.
One will be the front fogs and another pull will be the rear fog :thumb:


----------



## blazeguarder (Mar 29, 2011)

You usually have to turn the lights to dipped beam as well - the switch won't let you pull it out with it in the auto position usually.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

As mentioned above turn the headlight switch all the way to the right to turn on low beams and sidelights, then you can pull the headlight switch out to activate the fog light. When it's activated there will be the fog light symbol appear on the dash board. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded - sound advice. :thumb:

I'll give twisting the light knob to the right & out thing a try and report back on whether it works or not.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You don't have front fogs.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Aren't they cornering lights?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

A friend found this out last week, by his girlfriend. Had the car a year and he didn't know, she pointed out how to use the fog lights and that it had cruise control and how to use it. Saying that I didn't know either.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't you get a manual with the car?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Dixondmn said:


> You don't have front fogs.


I might be confused here but he has said that he doesnt have front fogs?



Natalie said:


> Didn't you get a manual with the car?


I did wonder this 
:wave:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Didn't you get a manual with the car?


We don't do manuals. It's admitting defeat by reading one.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

-R- said:


> I might be confused here but he has said that he doesnt have front fogs


ah, my bad, didn't read it properly.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to have a 59 plate Mk6, im sure you just pull the knob out.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> You don't have front fogs.


That's what I said.  I _could have_ had them but they were an extra cost.



Natalie said:


> Didn't you get a manual with the car?


I did but if you'd read the post properly you'd see I said that it doesn't state this clearly in the manual. 

Thanks to all the non wallys who provided decent & constructive answers, I tried pulling the knob out today & it worked!! :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I did but if you'd read the post properly you'd see I said that it doesn't state this clearly in the manual.


Was only messing hence the 










Just to add the above is meant in jest :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted, just don't go pulling ya knob too often.

Is there anything else we can teach you about the golf ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Glad you got it sorted, just don't go pulling ya knob too often.
> 
> Is there anything else we can teach you about the golf ?


:lol: :lol:

Nah, think everything else is pretty much understood regarding the Golf!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You would have thought that the fog light switch was self explanatory  I did think of you a few weeks ago when I went to a fleet day with the local dealer and saw near on 500 vw's all parked up, still the blast up the runway in an r8 soon are me forget


----------

